# Good chainsaw for firewood!



## Grizzly Gamon (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey all - long time lurker and first time poster! 

Alright, so I am in the market for a good saw to cut firewood and handle odds and ends around the house. The wife and I are moving to the mountains of Colorado and will be utilizing a wood stove for heat as much as possible. I'll save my wood stove questions for another thread! 

I've been reading up on saws and have it (I think) narrowed down from my research and guidance of this forum. This purchase is likely to  be something that will last for many years. I don't typically like to buy cheap or low end gear/equipment and live by 'buy once cry once' ha. I don't plan on cutting down trees on my 1.5 acre property, but more so yard clean up etc. It will be mainly used for firewood for our stove. I'm looking at the Echo CS490 and CS590, along with the Stihl MS260/261. I like the idea of a pro grade saw mainly for build quality etc. Are these choices overkill in weight and size? I'd like as much power as possible while still being as light as possible. Durability is also a big factor. Any insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ABMax24 (Jan 7, 2020)

I think you are looking in the right range for your needs. I've never run those saws but they are direct competitors to my Husqvarna 550xp MKII.

They are light enough to carry around, yet have enough power to get a fair bit of work done. I think once you go under 50cc you begin to loose a substantial amount of power in the name of lighter weight.

For mostly firewood service and brush cleanup you will get a lot of service out of a professional saw. Longevity will be more determined by how it is kept, and keeping fresh fuel in it and storing it in a dry environment than brand.


----------



## Holland Dell (Jan 7, 2020)

I share your same views on buying quality. While I cut for 10 years in my late teens and into my twenties, I stopped due to a career pursuit and at the time was using a Pro Mac 10-10 as it was the go-to saw for the local utility company's tree trimming crew. It was a great saw. I recently started to cut again 30 years later with Stihls anticipating my retirement in a couple years. That said, I started with a ms271 (Farmboss) as I felt it is a proven saw. I processed about 12 cords with it this past summer and fall. Great saw with a variety of bar lengths. Recently, I purchased a ms261 and processed an additional 5 cords in the past couple weeks. I think both units are workhorses and a good size for my hobby farm. I feel like I just switched from a Clydesdale to a Quarterhorse.  A huge difference in both speed/responsiveness with the lighter weight as a bonus. I don't think you will be disappointed in either units, but if I had to choose between the two, ms261 would be my choice. Like you, I have yet to buy a stove, but will be making my selection and installation this summer. I am currently leaning toward a Pacific Energy Alderlea T5 or a Woodstock Fireview. I have no experience with stoves, but I have lurked on the firewood cutters sites for over a year gathering some great data and advice from many wood cutting veterans.


----------



## MissMac (Jan 7, 2020)

Love my stihl MS261.  I’m 5ft, 120lbs, and i can run that thing through a gallon of gas no prob.  Light enough, compression switch for ease of pulling over if you’ve got crummy shoulders, and more than enough jam to deal with doing firewood, so long as you’re not trying to drop those west coast hogs (i.e. need a long bar).  Can’t say enough good things about this saw.


----------



## Grizzly Gamon (Jan 7, 2020)

I bought an Echo CS-352 last year to cut up some fencing and it was pretty bad. Then again, it has a dull chain so that's not a fair statement to make on a saw in general. I'll put a new chain on it and it'll be my camp saw.

I have a lead on a like new (literally) Echo CS-590 for $260 locally. Comes with the original manual and spare parts etc. I should probably just jump on that?


----------



## Dataman (Jan 7, 2020)

I have 3 Chain Saws.    One Echo (hard to start) that I use for Small Stuff (Limbs), Medicum Sized 18" POS and Husqvarna 450.    Husky start easy.    Great Saw.


----------



## Prof (Jan 7, 2020)

I can't say enough good things about my MS 261. I have a 362, but it mostly sits on the shelf. I almost always grab the 261. I recently had some folks marvel at how fast the saw cut. Granted I was cutting hemlock that was about 16" in diameter and I always have a razor sharp chain, but the 261 is a light saber when it comes to medium length logs. If I was regularly cutting 18" hickory, I'd suspect that my 362 would be my "go-to" saw. I'd still hang on to the 261. I can cut for hours without significant fatigue and it hasn't let me down in the 6 yrs I've owned it. In that time I've cut about 7 cords per year with the 261.


----------



## Sawset (Jan 7, 2020)

Ms261pro
Get a case with it, and extra chain.
Pferd 2in1
Learn how to file. Very easy, and the chain will stay razor sharp.
18" bar
Cant hook
Couple felling wedges
Chaps and helmet
If I had to do it over, none of the above would change.


----------



## Grizzly Gamon (Jan 7, 2020)

Sawset said:


> Ms261pro
> Get a case with it, and extra chain.
> Pferd 2in1
> Learn how to file. Very easy, and the chain will stay razor sharp.
> ...



I like your thinking and thought process. If I could find a decent deal on a 261 I'd buy one right now. I might pick up this CS-590 for $260.  Comes with a 20" bar. Is this considered a pro saw by Echo's standards? Comparable to Stihl pro saw quality?


----------



## mcdougy (Jan 8, 2020)

Dolmar/Makita. Great saws at better prices. My 6100 is a great saw. The 4300 is a great saw as well if looking for something a bit smaller.


----------



## Grizzly Gamon (Jan 8, 2020)

I also just found a brand new in box Echo CS-590 for $230 out the door. Would I be stupid not to go this route?


----------



## ColdNorCal (Jan 8, 2020)

Get that cs590.   Although that is not what I'd consider a " handle odds and ends around the house" saw since its 15+ lbs with bar, chain, oil and gas.   Being a bit older my lighter MM'd cs352 is the go to and used 80-90% of the time cutting Oak for personal use.   That being said, my go to, and only saw, used to be a 15+ lb'er.  If I could do it over again, I would of had 2 saws years ago. That cs590 makes for a very nice 2nd saw


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Jan 8, 2020)

That certainly is a great price on the echo. I’ve only heard good things, never run one myself though


----------



## tadmaz (Jan 8, 2020)

CS-590 is 60cc, heavier, and is not quite a pro saw, it's farm/ranch grade.  The CS-501p is directly comparable to an MS261.  Buy once/cry once and getting a lighter weight pro saw would mean you get an MS261 or CS-501p, IMHO.  Not enough crying with that price you found on the CS-590


----------



## Grizzly Gamon (Jan 8, 2020)

tadmaz said:


> CS-590 is 60cc, heavier, and is not quite a pro saw, it's farm/ranch grade.  The CS-501p is directly comparable to an MS261.  Buy once/cry once and getting a lighter weight pro saw would mean you get an MS261 or CS-501p, IMHO.  Not enough crying with that price you found on the CS-590



Ah ok glad I asked! So the CS-590 is a pretty darn heavy saw compared to the 'pro' saws like the CS-501P and the Stihl MS261? Is the CS-590 not considered a pro saw? I thought I read somewhere that it was?

The last thing I want to do is get a heavy tank that I can't use for cutting firewood etc. Ha!


----------



## tadmaz (Jan 8, 2020)

CS-590 isn't quite a pro saw.  It's 13.2 pounds versus the 501p is 10.6.  I've never heard of a bad review though.  Click the link below and compare the 590 to 501p.  The p means pro, if I had to guess.  Then compare the 590 to the 620p, to see the price difference even though the specs are very similar.








						Chainsaws | ECHO-USA.com
					

Tackle the toughest jobs with ECHO’s best-in-class, commercial-grade outdoor power equipment.  Check out our Chainsaws here.




					www.echo-usa.com


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Jan 8, 2020)

If price is not an object, I think the best all around saw you could possibly start with is a Stihl MS-261. 10.8lb powerhead weight is really nice to cut with. I have a 250 that weighs about the same and it's so nice to have a light saw. That said, it's going to cost you $300 more than the price you quoted above . . .


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 8, 2020)

I just have a little MS 180C Mini Boss with a 16" bar for light-duty home use.  Have had it 15 years.  No complaints at all.


----------



## Zack R (Jan 8, 2020)

A pro saw is worth the extra money, you won't regret it. I'm in the camp that two saws are better than one, a smaller one for light work and limbing and a larger one for bucking and felling.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Grizzly Gamon (Jan 8, 2020)

Well, I picked up the CS-590 brand new in box for $230 out the door. I guess this will be my heavy duty saw. What is the Echo pro series comparable to the Stihl MS261? That will be my all arounder I think!


----------



## ColdNorCal (Jan 8, 2020)

Good find on the 590! Go smaller and lighter for the 2nd saw.   Stihl 180, Echo 310 or 352...   A 30-35cc  compliments the 60cc very well.


----------



## Grizzly Gamon (Jan 8, 2020)

ColdNorCal said:


> Good find on the 590! Go smaller and lighter for the 2nd saw.   Stihl 180, Echo 310 or 352...   A 30-35cc  compliments the 60cc very well.



Maybe I'm good then cause I already have a CS-352 (just needs a new chain)!


----------



## ColdNorCal (Jan 8, 2020)

Grizzly Gamon said:


> Maybe I'm good then cause I already have a CS-352 (just needs a new chain)!



New chain and get a pferd 2in1 sharpener.  You can sharpen the old chain with the 2 in1 first.  Also, research muffler mod on the 352.  Or, consider tuning your saw as is. My 352 did not start or run very good out of the box.  Removing limiter caps and retuning made a difference. Then the MM added even more.

Not sure if you have a 14 or 16 inch bar/chain.   Rather then buy another 16 inch chain you can get Oregon 14 inch bar and chain for only $19.  Used a neighbors 180 with a 14 inch and decided to go that direction instead of buying a 16 inch replacement chain.  It was $15 a couple months ago and added something else to qualify for the free shipping.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/27856-Ad...MI1Ij5rK_15gIVxp6zCh3u4gBgEAQYASABEgLA4fD_BwE


----------



## xman23 (Jan 8, 2020)

260 PRO, 18 inch bar, a few cords a year. My saw is 18 years old, and as good as new. The 260  / 261 pro is old on the most respected Stihi saws. Light enough to work all day with. There are smaller and larger saws, but this one does it all. Unless your doing 2' and larger diameter, this will work.   Not cheep for sure, but well worth it. I don't know if you are comparing equivalent quality saws.


----------



## Grizzly Gamon (Jan 8, 2020)

Something is telling me to get the MS-261. That was my initial thought but I might just be hyped on the Stihl name and drinking the koolaid. I got the Echo CS-590 today because it was stupid not to for $230 brand new in the box. I might just flip it and put it towards a MS261 which might be an all around better saw for my purpose. Lighter being one.


----------



## ABMax24 (Jan 8, 2020)

Grizzly Gamon said:


> Something is telling me to get the MS-261. That was my initial thought but I might just be hyped on the Stihl name and drinking the koolaid. I got the Echo CS-590 today because it was stupid not to for $230 brand new in the box. I might just flip it and put it towards a MS261 which might be an all around better saw for my purpose. Lighter being one.



Something to consider is which one is easier to get parts for locally. I'm lucky as our local dealer sells both Stihl and Husqvarna, so I chose Husqvarna, now if they would have only sold Stihl that's what I would have bought.


----------



## Grizzly Gamon (Jan 9, 2020)

Well I guess this AM was my lucky morning. I snagged a Stihl MS-261 for $120 off the classifieds. It appears to be in good shape and it has a powersports rental sticker on it. So I'm assuming it was a rental unit that was ran hard. I figured for the price it was still worth the gamble. I will test it out when I get home this evening. Worst case, I can sell it or have it tuned up and re-freshened. 

Are the Stihl MS-261 capable of being completely rebuilt, cost effectively? I'm assuming it's worth it considering the following and it being a pro grade saw?


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Jan 10, 2020)

Grizzly Gamon said:


> Well, I picked up the CS-590 brand new in box for $230 out the door. I guess this will be my heavy duty saw. What is the Echo pro series comparable to the Stihl MS261? That will be my all arounder I think!


Good for you enjoy it, I'm sure it'll work well for you. Their 50cc is the 490, that would be the match cc-wise to the 261. I personally don't think it's worth having two saws if they're only 10cc's apart in displacement.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Jan 10, 2020)

Grizzly Gamon said:


> Well I guess this AM was my lucky morning. I snagged a Stihl MS-261 for $120 off the classifieds. It appears to be in good shape and it has a powersports rental sticker on it. So I'm assuming it was a rental unit that was ran hard. I figured for the price it was still worth the gamble. I will test it out when I get home this evening. Worst case, I can sell it or have it tuned up and re-freshened.
> 
> Are the Stihl MS-261 capable of being completely rebuilt, cost effectively? I'm assuming it's worth it considering the following and it being a pro grade saw?


Wow man, that's a steal (no pun intended) if it's a good runner


----------



## Grizzly Gamon (Jan 10, 2020)

BIGChrisNH said:


> Wow man, that's a steal (no pun intended) if it's a good runner



I agree. I couldn't pass it up and jumped on it. I will mess with it this weekend to see how she runs. If it's a good running saw....off the Echo CS-590 goes!


----------



## Ashful (Jan 10, 2020)

You guys make me sick!  Where’s the fun in a CS-590 or MS261?  Go big or go home:  MS660.


----------



## Medic21 (Jan 10, 2020)

With all the  saws I have if I had to only have one...

I have 261, 271, 279, 362, 462, 201

Husky

460, 562

Echo

301 and 590

if I could only keep one to use it would be the Stihl 462.  Very light for a 70cc class saw, plenty of power and so far very reliable.


----------



## Dima1973 (Jan 11, 2020)

I have Echo CS-590 with 18" bar. It is my first and only saw. I used it for last 3 years without any problems. I'm 5'10 and 175lbs and have no problems using it.


----------

